# Finally: Pics of my custom HID setup (oem mk4 projectors into mk4-looks)...



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

I think some of you were bugging me for pics of this setup a long time back when I finished it.
I actually did it before but it was a really lame job. This one looks much better.
While it's nothing like bugging55's perfectly engineered setups, it does it's job for me!!!
Here's the stats:
OEM MK4 HID projectors installed into MK4-Looks (for MK3) lamps.









Basically, I used everything here. See PVC piping at the bottom? I had to dremel the hell outta that stuff to get it to work...









Torn up reflector!!!!

























OEM MK4 HID projectors

















Painted reflector with PVC bezel installed.








Another pic. Plus, I used a small pvc ring (that I cut off of a larger piece) to act as a means to secure the projector inside the larger bezel (that piece goes right around the projector when it's installed inside the larger pvc).









Pic of the back. That grey stuff is JB Weld which was my means of securing the pvc bezel to the reflector. That stuff is hard as a rock, has held up very well to the heat (and cold), with no problems.








Smaller PVC retaining ring and projector installed.









Rear with projector installed (I secured the projector to the bezel with JB Weld where the OEM mounting tabs stick out - AND where the actual outer ring of projector meets the smaller pvc retaining ring - Make Sense???)








Backtracking a tad...
Here's my setup after I installed the projector and painted the reflector and PVC pipe (tape covering projector lens there).
For those that can't read it, 
The paint is "Plasti-Kote High Temp Aluminum" Paint.
A word of caution:
This paint works well but there is one HUGE disadvantage to it:
It needs to be cured after application at 400F - which means you can't cure it (you'll melt your headlight). Try your best to cure at a much safer temp.
Here's what will happen since it's not fully cured:
It will cure on it's own over time (as the HID's heat up the assembly). This releases gases into your headlight compartment. This will cloud up your assembly quite a bit.
So, know that you WILL have to remove the glass again after a month or so and clean the lens. It may still cure some more (I had to remove the glass twice). Now it cures no more. Keep this in mind.









Installed.








No, they are not 6000K or more bulbs...
This is a pic of them at the cutoff - I did a bit of mods to the cutoff shield to achieve a bit more blue only at cutoff.

Later,


----------



## Luckyzeee (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: Finally: Pics of my custom HID setup (oem mk4 projectors into mk4-looks)... (nater)*

I give you big probs for attempting this with all this hgh dollar gear. I could never muster up the currage to break into a set of brand new lights.....
Looks good though....


----------



## TRBO-GTI (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: Finally: Pics of my custom HID setup (oem mk4 projectors into mk4-looks)... (nater)*

Quite impressive dude!!! Nice work! Can you show a closer pic of the headlights completely installed?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Finally: Pics of my custom HID setup (TRBO-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRBO-GTI* »_Quite impressive dude!!! Nice work! Can you show a closer pic of the headlights completely installed?
 
L,
I'll work on that. I'll take some much better pics soon (when the snow clears out of this damned place







).
When I do I'll update this thread with them, ok?
Give me a week.
I'll take some beam shots and everything, ok?
Later,


----------



## 4thChirpinGTI (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: Finally: Pics of my custom HID setup (nater)*

can u show a pic of how u got the projector to stay on the light it's self?
nice job.


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: Finally: Pics of my custom HID setup (4thChirpinGTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !!
can you tell me what mods you did to the cutoff plate to get more blue at cutoff?


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Finally: Pics of my custom HID setup (oem mk4 projectors into mk4-looks)... (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_








Installed.

Do you still use your brights? How do they work with the silver mat paint? Do they reflect alright? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Silver paint just looks funny for some reason, nice idea on the PVC!







Do you have a beam pattern pic?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Finally: Pics of my custom HID setup (4thChirpinGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4thChirpinGTI* »_can u show a pic of how u got the projector to stay on the light it's self?
nice job.
 
Hey man.
I can't show an actual pic of that step. But I can tell you that all I did was glue (ie. JB Weld) the projector to the pvc pipe (which I JB Welded to the reflector).








See the grey stuff all around that low beam? It's JB Weld. From this pic you can see that it's the way I glued the pvc pipe to the reflector. I have no actual pic of the projector being glued to that pvc but trust me, it's pretty much the same thing - plus,
I jammed the projector into that pvc so even if I didn't glue it, it would have kept still....
Remember, if you are doing this on your own...
I had to 'trial and error' this thing a million times by installing into the car to see if the projector was mounted so that flat cutoff was actually flat, you know?

Later,


_Modified by nater at 7:31 PM 1-27-2004_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Finally: Pics of my custom HID setup (Lams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lams* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !!
can you tell me what mods you did to the cutoff plate to get more blue at cutoff?
 
Sure.
I very gingerly bent the cutoff shield towards the bulb itself.
I used needle-nosed pliers to accomplish the task.
Many say not to screw with that, as it can bend the actual cutoff shield which will give you a messed up cutoff line - I did it and was successful.
Make sure that if you do it, that you have to just bend the top of the cutoff shield towards the bulb, and in a uniform manner. 
Cause if you don't, you'll fuC% up the beam.
If you light up your projector and put a pair of pliers to it and carefully start to tug at it, you'll see the effect.
Caution:
If you do it with an HID bulb make sure your pliers doesn't come CLOSE to the actual bulb itself. Trust me, if the voltage decides to jump to your pliers you'll be sent into the garage door!!!!!
Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Finally: Pics of my custom HID setup (GTiG6O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTiG6O* »_
Do you still use your brights? How do they work with the silver mat paint? Do they reflect alright? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Silver paint just looks funny for some reason, nice idea on the PVC!







Do you have a beam pattern pic? 
 
Good question,
Figured it would be asked.
The silver paint DOES look funny. I wish so badly (and I"m working on it) that there is a way to CHROME up the reflector and PVC the way it was out of the factory. But the silver paint was the only way to make the PVC look uniform and "factory" in that headlight.
And of course, I had to paint the high beam portion, otherwise the high beam area would look real wierd.
So, that's the downfall of this 'mod'.

But as your question goes...
Yes, beam pattern on the highbeam is all effed up.
I mean, it puts out light - but I don't think it'll pass inspection (well, I know my mechanic so it will







).
Anyway,
I get *some* light output but not as much as I'd like. I'm working on that right now.
My ideas are to re-do and just not paint.
I've also got some prototypes for bezels which would be made out of IKEA (believe it or not) home headlight parts.
This would mean that I wouldn't have to paint the whole assembly.
I'll report back in a few months when I figure that out.








Later,


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Finally: Pics of my custom HID setup (nater)*

might wanna give something like this a shot to restore the reflective properties.









http://www.eastwood.com/itemdy....y=74
and
http://www.eastwood.com/itemdy....y=68
They use it in their taillight resto kit:
http://www.eastwood.com/itemdy..._Key1=



_Modified by 1a3trek at 10:56 PM 1-27-2004_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Finally: Pics of my custom HID setup (1a3trek)*

Thanks man! I had no idea anybody made anything like this!!!!
I'll have to take my lamps apart and redo with this stuff.
Again, Thanks.
Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Finally: Pics of my custom HID setup (nater)*

You know, I'm offended!








You complete a project like this and I only come to find out now!!!
Nice work dude! Get some night time pics now!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Finally: Pics of my custom HID setup (GS Audio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_You know, I'm offended!








You complete a project like this and I only come to find out now!!!
Nice work dude! Get some night time pics now!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
santelli...
You knew about this project. I told you and a couple others about it back in October when I completed it. You and sean (germanrox) asked me for pics but I told you I had them on a roll of film and had to scan them in.
Just took time to get them all scanned in and stuff....
I have NO NIGHT TIME PICS at this time....But I will make it a mission of mine to get them in the next couple weeks, ok?
I'll start a new thread so that you dudes can see.








Next time you are coming down these parts you can see in person







.
Later,


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Finally: Pics of my custom HID setup (nater)*

n/p mang


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Finally: Pics of my custom HID setup (nater)*

dang all these hot lights people are making makes me want a mk3 again!


----------



## oettingerst (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: Finally: Pics of my custom HID setup (germanrox)*






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






















i'm lost for word.......


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: Finally: Pics of my custom HID setup (oem mk4 projectors into mk4-looks)... (nater)*

Hey nater, looks real good!!! 
I like the matt silver finish on the lights. Its different. You should get some shots of the fully assembled front. I'd like to see how the car looks now!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Finally: Pics of my custom HID setup (Bugging55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bugging55* »_Hey nater, looks real good!!! 
I like the matt silver finish on the lights. Its different. You should get some shots of the fully assembled front. I'd like to see how the car looks now!

 
I'll do that once the snow clears up and I clean my car for good...
Give me a couple weeks and I"ll post them up on here and on a new thread.
Thanks for the compliments!
Later,


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: Finally: Pics of my custom HID setup (Bugging55)*

Well done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jenkins (Apr 17, 2001)

another innovative mod! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








quesstion: given the amount of heat generated by the lights, will the pvc withstand that heat and not melt off?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (Jenkins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jenkins* »_another innovative mod! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








quesstion: given the amount of heat generated by the lights, will the pvc withstand that heat and not melt off?
 
Good question...And I've wondered as well.
Since that isn't something I thought about until just before I put the lamps back together I thought that I'd try and coat the inside of the PVC with JB Weld to stiffen it up a bit. Now, I have no idea how that holds up to heat or if it helps at all...but it made me feel better.
Since I've installed these babies there have been a couple hot days (I finished them in early October) but I've used my lamps quite a bit without any problems.
Keep in mind that those HID's generate less heat than a normal 55W halogen would anyway...
If I had it to do all over again I'd make a chrome/metal bezel and do it like that...Actually, a friend of mine on here (brake_dust) found a bezel that is actually part of an Ikea lamp that could work perfectly...So, I may change things up a bit and redo them just to get it perfect.

And thanks to all the congrats, guys... I appreciate it!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Later,


----------



## Dubbage (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Finally: Pics of my custom HID setup (TRBO-GTI)*

very nice







i like the look. and using the oem parts


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Finally: Pics of my custom HID setup (Dubbage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubbage* »_very nice







i like the look. and using the oem parts








 
Thanks man. I wanted to use the OEM projector only b/c it would get me closest to the OEM HID mk4 look anyway.
Plus, while they aren't the most efficient projectors out there you should see how mean they look when they are soooooo small and all this HID light is coming out. Seriously sick!!! 
Anyway, thanks man!!!
My next project is to tear apart my MK4 OEM HID's and make a true Hybrid of the two lamps!!!
Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Finally: Pics of my custom HID setup (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_ 
santelli...
You knew about this project. I told you and a couple others about it back in October when I completed it. You and sean (germanrox) asked me for pics but I told you I had them on a roll of film and had to scan them in.
Just took time to get them all scanned in and stuff....
I have NO NIGHT TIME PICS at this time....But I will make it a mission of mine to get them in the next couple weeks, ok?
I'll start a new thread so that you dudes can see.








Next time you are coming down these parts you can see in person







.
Later,

I know.......








Work sux so much, I rarely have time to browse the Lighting forum anymore. Nice work bud!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW, its so nice to see the "HID" folks all together in on thread again.







Here's a few for us all!


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Finally: Pics of my custom HID setup (GS Audio)*

GS that's not even enough drinks to cover my last friday nite!















maybe I'll add that since this thread will most likely die, I will come out and say oem hids will be comming this spring/summer, with a SHIOTLOAD of pictures from every angle


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

just wanna bump this shiznit up for more discussion







....
Can we get to a second page on this mother fuker?
Later


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (nater)*

BUMP for Mr NATAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRR
Looking good!!


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_just wanna bump this shiznit up for more discussion







....
Can we get to a second page on this mother fuker?
Later

nater maybe it's time to post some more pics? how bout one close up shot of the finished product on the car, another one with the lights on, another one of light output, and one of the reaction on a little old lady's face when she sees you have retro fitted Mark4 HIDs into a Mark3? and one of her trying to steal them too?


----------



## MBRACKLIFFE (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (Lams)*

Looks Great....


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: (MBRACKLIFFE)*

yeah, post some pix for page deuce! woot woot


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (germanrox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanrox* »_yeah, post some pix for page deuce! woot woot






















 
I will.
Definitely.
I'll do that this weekend, have the film developed, and will scan them in.
Need a digicam...
Later,


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: (nater)*

developing film? SCANNING? Dude, you're so 1999!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (germanrox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanrox* »_developing film? SCANNING? Dude, you're so 1999!









LOL......C'mon dude, get a digi cam or holla @ someone with one to come over and snap some pics!!!


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: (GS Audio)*


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (GS Audio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_
LOL......C'mon dude, get a digi cam or holla @ someone with one to come over and snap some pics!!!








 
alright, biatch.
I'll take care of that this weekend.
Later, 

EDIT:
PAGE 2 - WOOPIE







.


----------



## mojof1 (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (nater)*

Have you scanned them yet?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

damn!







No I haven't. How about I go out tonight and do it. I promise. I've got two pics left on the camera that my wife wanted to take pics of the house...but you knwo what? This HAS to be done!!!!!
I'll develop them soon and scan 'em.
I'll bump this up AND make another thread at the same time with the pics.
Later,


----------



## oldpoopie (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: (Senna 1.8T)*

when doing crazy stuff like this, how do you get the aiming correct?


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (oldpoopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldpoopie* »_when doing crazy stuff like this, how do you get the aiming correct?

well when you install the projector it is fastened to the headlight, therefor it acts as a whole unit. So all you have to do to aim them is just play with the stock adjustments until they are lined correctly.


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (oldpoopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldpoopie* »_when doing crazy stuff like this, how do you get the aiming correct?

You use the stock aiming screws... 
This is what I did for my Jetta
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1081997


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (oldpoopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldpoopie* »_when doing crazy stuff like this, how do you get the aiming correct?
 
Those other guys are correct. You use the stock aiming screws.
But,
To get the cutoff flat (ie. to install the projector flat) is sometimes a bit tough.
I actually had to do it via trial and error and mine aren't perfect but pretty close.
I took one pic of the beam pattern against my garage door and will post it when I get it developed (as promised)!!!
Should be early next week.
Later,


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_ 
Those other guys are correct. You use the stock aiming screws.
But,
To get the cutoff flat (ie. to install the projector flat) is sometimes a bit tough.


Tell me about it... everytime my wife saw my bumper off... Head lignt Off and oven ON to take them apart she was going...
NOT AGAIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Mine was saying the same thing...
"Are you crazy?" 
"they look just fine, really"
Later,


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Finally: Pics of my custom HID setup (oem mk4 projectors into mk4-looks)... (nater)*

Thats hot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

thanks bro!
Later,


----------



## Moe Sizlack (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_Mine was saying the same thing...
"Are you crazy?" 
"they look just fine, really"
Later,

wow, she is much more patient with you than my girl








you're lucky.
waiting for new pics bump


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (Moe Sizlack)*

Picture came out ok...
Could have been a bit better.
But here's your beam pic guys...
A tad crooked on the right beam, the shield on the right projector needs a "tweak" from me next time I go in there to get a thicker blue cutoff line as I've got on the left side (both shields were already tweaked to get more blue on the cutoff line).








Later,


----------



## mojof1 (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (nater)*

How do you "tweak" your projectors to modify the cutoff line?
You know how you can slide the thing up and down to have different cutoff configuration right? How come you aren't using the one that gives you a straighter cutoff?
btw I got my R32 projectors








I'll probably start working on it next week


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

you don't want to have a "flat" cutoff. YOu want the ____/------ cutoff. Not - _______
so as to see the shoulder of the road.
Tweaking the projectors has been described in another thread of mine a few times and I'll look for it (cause it's a long description).
The pic you see above IS R32 PROJECTORS.
Just OEM MK4 HID projectors - not R32...
Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

bump, 667 thanks for reminding me about this thread!!!









Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (nater)*

One year bump!








Just a cut and paste from this thread so it's all on one thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1661795
I know it's been posted up before (my pics) but here are some 'new' pics I just took tonight.
If you notice, some pics look different (color-wise) but it's just me playing with the settings on my camera....
Here you go:


























Notice the cutoff right at the top of the hill:
















































Not perfect bezels (as you can see from above) but I had no access to a lathe and I did it in about a weekend or so. I've been running these for about a year now with no 'real' problems.
Here's the specs for some of you newer guys:
Mk3 GTi
MK4-look lamps retrofitted with OEM Golf/Bora4 HID projectors
Philips/Hella Ballasts with 4300K Philips bulbs and relays.
Just a simple amber bulb in the middle in the "city light" section of the mk4-look.
Aluminum paint to keep glare down due to the reflective qualities of the MK4-looks.
Later,


----------

